# Meguiars Ultimate Polish - glaze or polish?



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bit confusing – at face value I would assume Ultimate Polish is as the name suggests just a polish, but the label says it’s a pre-wax glaze? 

Just to add to the confusion several threads on here (yes, I have searched!) say UP is just a more oily and more commercially available version of M205, which AFAIK is a mild abrasive polish containing zero or very few fillers and therefore should not be considered a glaze. 

If UP is anything like M205, then the label is wrong describing it as a ‘glaze’! Unless I misunderstood the definition of a glaze (i.e. containing fillers)?

Can anyone confirm if UP has any filling capabilities or is it one of these SMAT abrasives like Ultimate Compound?


Thanks,

R.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

It is a glaze with a veryfine cut ( micro abrasives ) and contains fillers and glazing oils.
Works very well at leaving a deep glossy shine and is one of my favourite glazes.

From polished bliss.......
Ultra-fine abrasives eliminate wash marring and fine swirl marks, while Kaolin clay and rich glazing oils combine to mask deeper imperfections and give a deep, wet look to paint



Alan


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

By hand, on a soft pad it is more of a pre wax cleanser. The oils are more for lubrication but you will find some very mild filling. Using with a firm pad like the coarse side of a tri foam and lots of work you may get mild correction and finishing. 

Used by machine it is quite a nice finishing polish on the right pad,


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Direct from Meg's
http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?53419-M205-vs-Ultimate-Polish

Sounds like it's a slightly lighter cut version on M205, and the polishing oils fill in a bit so it acts like a glaze


----------



## tommoger (Jan 3, 2016)

Used it the other day on my 3 Series. Never used polish before waxing until now and really impressed with the results!


----------

